# Some Advice



## MacungieDan (Feb 19, 2009)

I am new to roadbikereview and thought with my first question you guys could give me some help. My local LBS has a 2008 Fugi Team for 1699.00. They are "willing" to work with me on the price. Ideally what do you think is a good starting point to offer for this bike? I was thinking somewhere in the range of 1450....I do not want to come in to low, but certainly do not want to come in to high....Thank in advance for your help.


Dan


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I can tell you I got my 2008 Fuji Team fro $1350.00 on a markdown.......in May 2008. Since the 09's are on their way, you should be easily able to get $1450.00

HOWEVER......

I have noticed the last time I was in that left over carbon bikes have began to go up in price again. It seems that most bikes went up in price this year, so maybe in their view, the raised price of the 08 is still better than the price of a new 09. Just a thought.

I really like mine overall. I had some cosmetic problems that came about on mine, but have since rectified the issue. It had no effect on the ride and/or handling of the bike. Good luck!


----------



## MacungieDan (Feb 19, 2009)

Magsdad,

I called some out area LBS and to my amazement at a performance bike shop they are selling the 08' teams for 1249.99. So obvisouly I will be making the trip of 70 miles or so to save the money.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Buy the bike for $1250.00, spend $20.00 on their "Team Performance" card that they offer and you should receive points for 10% of the purchase price, or roughly $125.00, which can be used for anything in the store or online. New cages, pumps, etc.

I don't usually shop at Performance, but the deal I got was, in a word, smokin'. Good luck and post a pic when you're done shopping! :thumbsup:


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Last August, I bought my '08 Fuji Team Rival (same as the Fuji Team, but w/ Rival instead of 105 components and C7 instead of C4 carbon) for $1360 + $136 in Performance Team credit. Very nice bike and great deal. Definitely check out the Team Rival when you visit Performance. Frame and color scheme are the same as the Fuji Team RC (black/white/red).
Fuji Team is black/white/blue. One minor disappointment: the Team Rival and Team forks are not full carbon (alum. steerer). The Team RC's fork is full carbon, but that bike costs about $2800.

I'd guess that the Team Rival is a little more than the Team....maybe $1400? You could call and see if they have this model as well.

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I remember the Team Rival. It came in a little over a month after I bought mine. I thought about returning mine for that model, but I knew that Rival was going to be updated, and I wasn't as keen on the paint scheme. But they are both very nice and a steal for the prices they are going for.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Magsdad said:


> I remember the Team Rival. It came in a little over a month after I bought mine. I thought about returning mine for that model, but I knew that Rival was going to be updated, and I wasn't as keen on the paint scheme. But they are both very nice and a steal for the prices they are going for.


Yeah, I've since upgraded my shifters to the 09 Rival ones with carbon levers and more importantly, adjustable reach and slightly longer levers.


----------



## MacungieDan (Feb 19, 2009)

*Bought My Baby*

Put a hefty deposit on my new 08 Fuji Team..Performance knocked another 10%, so with tax it came to $1190.00. And with the performance card, i got $119 to spend on gear..Great buy...When I plunk the rest of the $$$ down I will post pictures...Will be a month or two.

Dan


----------



## William43 (Dec 18, 2007)

You should enjoy it. I am enjoying mine more with each ride.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Interested in the Team Fuji myself after visiting my local bike shops looking for my first road bike. From reading around, it would seem that $1450 or less would not have been unreasonable. Out of interest, did you try to negotiate with them? IMO the worst they can do is say no. I may buy from my local shop, if for nothing else they would fit me and tune the bike over a year for free. I'm going to try and get mine for around what you paid, which would make it a slam dunk. 

I also have a few Performance bike shops within an hours ride, but the one I did call quoted me something like $1800 for his leftover 08 Team. They also didn't seem to want to move from that number either. Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## MacungieDan (Feb 19, 2009)

*08 Team*

The orginal price when I showed up at the store was 1250.00 and they knocked another 10% off. I would go to the Performance shop in the area and check for yourself as they may be qouting the price for the team pro which I recall was 1800-1900. I hope this helps, I drove 50 miles out of my way to save $$$$ and to save upwards of 650.00 over what my LBS was offering.... Was a deal I could not turn down.


----------



## William43 (Dec 18, 2007)

Negotiate-bike mark up is unbelievable. Enroll in team performance program and you should get 130.00 in store credit to buy extras.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

MacungieDan said:


> The orginal price when I showed up at the store was 1250.00 and they knocked another 10% off. I would go to the Performance shop in the area and check for yourself as they may be qouting the price for the team pro which I recall was 1800-1900. I hope this helps, I drove 50 miles out of my way to save $$$$ and to save upwards of 650.00 over what my LBS was offering.... Was a deal I could not turn down.


Called two of the Performance shops, since we have a few of them here in N. Virginia, Charlottesville and Fairfax to be exact. Both are over an hours drive, so I want to see if they are even in the ballpark before committing two hours time commuting. I asked specifically if the one they were pricing to me was a leftover "plain ol" Team, not Pro and the price from both is over $1500. In reading across the net, it seems people are buying them for around what your paid to around $1500. My LBS is better than both of these Performance shops, which leads me to two next steps... I am going to use your numbers with the Performance shops and/or just buy from my LBS.


----------

